# Winter fly fishing



## MrBlue (Apr 5, 2013)

I have yet to try fly fishing the salt, but my in laws are coming down from Montana for the holidays and my mother-in-law's soon to be husband wants to fly fish for "red fish off of a flats boat." Is this productive in late December? If so, are there any guides you would recommend? We will be in West Bay. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jbenny (Feb 6, 2014)

Winter is probably the best time. I'd suggest Rockport and using Eric Knipling 361-549-5923


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

jbenny said:


> Winter is probably the best time. I'd suggest Rockport and using Eric Knipling 361-549-5923


X2, winter time can be excellent on certain days of course.plus you dont have to deal with as many people on the water and you dont have to deal with all the tournaments that go on in warmer months.


----------



## wwl (Oct 25, 2008)

*guides for Galveston West Bay*

Scott Null
Thomas Barlow
Steve Soule

And the winter is the best, unless it gets too cold too early.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Jared Malone is another guide on West Bay

If you could go to Louisiana marshes could get some bull reds on fly.

Joe


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Oct, Nov, Dec: BEST times, cooler, fewer boats, less wind, lots of feeches! Actually everyone here, Rockport, is waiting for fall/winter.

2X on Eric Knipling, 361-549-5923, [email protected], www.texasflatsflyfishing.com,

Also, Dave Hayward at Swan Point Landing in Rockport, for all you fly fishing needs (those size 24 Grifft Knats will not work in the salt), 361-729-7926.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

+1 on contact Dave - he'll get you hooked up with everything you need.

Fall is the best time of year as others have said. Big fish move into the shallows for the spawn. Winter can be good, depending on the conditions. Bay water temp is important, if it gets to 60 that signals warmer water the fish will come up out of the cuts to feed in. After a norther is also good - the north will blow water into lakes that don't normally get filled. Fish will move up into the lakes and feed, then as the wind changes, the lakes will drain and the fish will follow the water out.


----------

